# Verizon Wireless Said to Start Offering IPhone in January



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

> Verizon Wireless, the largest U.S. mobile- phone company will start selling Apple Inc.'s iPhone next year ending AT&T Inc.'s exclusive hold on the smartphone in the U.S., two people familiar with the plans said.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...ffering-iphone-ending-at-t-s-exclusivity.html

This seems to be very solid. 
So do early buyers turn their new phone in and wait and jump to Verizon? Will the iphone4 be the exact design as the AT&T phone? I think some early buyers that hate AT&T might have some decisions to make.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

And you know, maybe the rumor's true this time. At some point Apple's got to bow to popular demand, it would be foolish not to. I remember when AT&T had an exclusive with the RAZR, and eventually it got to be available on every carrier.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> This seems to be very solid.


So did the previous 7. 

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2001...ons_to_doubt_the_latest_rumors.html?tk=hp_blg



BubblePuppy said:


> So do early buyers turn their new phone in and wait and jump to Verizon? Will the iphone4 be the exact design as the AT&T phone? I think some early buyers that hate AT&T might have some decisions to make.


As unhappy as I've been with AT&T customer service lately, I still wouldn't switch to Verizon. Having voice & data at the same time is a big deal to me.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> As unhappy as I've been with AT&T customer service lately, I still wouldn't switch to Verizon. Having voice & data at the same time is a big deal to me.


Agreed, also I get a great discount through my company, we have AT&T repeaters in our buildings so wherever I am I have service unlike Sprint and Verizon, also, recently I have been getting 4Mbps download speeds.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

With any rumor it is a wait and see. I know we won't switch to Verizon for any reason, over priced is one thing, and being able to be on the net and talk is important to me as well, that's why I didn't go to Sprint for the Evo even though Sprint is cheaper than at&t.
But even a rumor can affect peoples decision to upgrade or wait awhile to see what happens.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> As unhappy as I've been with AT&T customer service lately, I still wouldn't switch to Verizon. Having voice & data at the same time is a big deal to me.


I'm not unhappy with AT&T's service here. But there is no way I am going to Verizon. With them off-loading all their landlines here to an underfunded Frontier, if my money is not good enough for them for a landline, then it is not good enough for them for wireless.

And yes I know Verizon Wireless is not exactly the same company as Verizon corporate, but they are close enough.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Plus when something goes wrong with a Verizon phone you just can't pop out a card and put it in a new one. Loaner type phones are hrad to come buy. One of my techs' had a blackberry issue on Monday. He had to drop the phone off at Verizon then go back at the end of the day to pick it up. I could go without food and water longer that I could without a cell phone or satellite.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

tgater said:


> Plus when something goes wrong with a Verizon phone you just can't pop out a card and put it in a new one. Loaner type phones are hrad to come buy. One of my techs' had a blackberry issue on Monday. He had to drop the phone off at Verizon then go back at the end of the day to pick it up. I could go without food and water longer that I could without a cell phone or satellite.


FWIW, you can activate any other handset for your account rather quickly. I never through away phones when I upgrade. You never know when you need to get through an equipment issue.

I was also told by a VZ reseller, that they got an email from Verizon Wireless saying the cdma iphone for Verizon was due out in July. I took it for what it was worth, hearsay. I'll believe it when I see it.

Actually for my computer tech level (do networking for small to med size businesses) I've gotten by without a smart phone, and really don't know if I need it. I am usually in front of good bandwidth, and have yet to think, "I really need a smartphone" I'm sure it will be just like when I got off dial up 11 years ago, I'll wonder why I took so long, and how I could never go back.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Same old song and dance, but I hope it is true this time.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Apple probably sold Verizon all of the leftover 2g and 3g phones.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Verizon uses a different network than AT&T so none of the iPhone models works on Verizon. Apple will have to make an iPhone specifically for Verizon.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Verizon uses a different network than AT&T so none of the iPhone models works on Verizon. Apple will have to make an iPhone specifically for Verizon.


Yes. It was a joke. Verizon's desperation to have the iPhone such that it would buy an incompatible product with its infrastructure.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Verizon uses a different network than AT&T so none of the iPhone models works on Verizon. Apple will have to make an iPhone specifically for Verizon.





Hansen said:


> Yes. It was a joke. Verizon's desperation to have the iPhone such that it would buy an incompatible product with its infrastructure.


So, RIM, HTC, MOTOROLA, are able to make phones for all the different carriers but Apple isn't?
:lol:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have an iMac, so getting a Droid would be a difficult choice for me. To my knowledge, none of the android phones come with Mac software, but I did find this on cnet.com: The missing sync for android  It's $39.95, and another reason for me to wait and see.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I have an iMac, so getting a Droid would be a difficult choice for me. To my knowledge, none of the android phones come with Mac software, but I did find this on cnet.com: The missing sync for android  It's $39.95, and another reason for me to wait and see.


Check out Doubletwist: 
http://www.doubletwist.com/dt/Home/Index.dt

I use it to sync my Nexus 1 with my itunes and zune media.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

machavez00 said:


> I have an iMac, so getting a Droid would be a difficult choice for me. To my knowledge, none of the android phones come with Mac software, but I did find this on cnet.com: The missing sync for android  It's $39.95, and another reason for me to wait and see.


Unlike the iPhone, you don't have to touch a computer to sync your Android device. Why should you need to sync your info with a cable when it's already connected to the Internet?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Unlike the iPhone, you don't have to touch a computer to sync your Android device. Why should you need to sync your info with a cable when it's already connected to the Internet?


With Mobile Me (for $99/year), your email, calendars, contacts, bookmarks, etc are synced instantly OTA across all of your devices (iPhones, iPods, iPads, Mac & PC computers). The iPhone only needs to be plugged into a computer to sync music and apps.

I know some people also use Google's free syncing to achieve the same thing on the iPhone.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

As many times as I wipe and install custom roms on my Nexus1, the ota Google sync feature makes it so easy, and it's free.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Aside from picking one phone service vendor or another (I happen to have both)...the biggest impact is offering a choice in vendors, not to mention the inevitable competition it will promote in terms of pricing going forward.

If I could move my daughter's 3GS to Verizon today, I'd do it so fast, AT&T's globe would spin.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

The real issue is that each carrier can,and does,modify the standard OS to their liking. Features or apps can be added that are unique to that carrier, or disable features they don't want to support. 
That is one reason my BB were unlocked and running non ATT OS, and why I bought a Nexus1, rooted it, and run custom roms. 
Apple can easily make a "world" phone that would run on several carriers, but would have to modify ios for each carrier's demands, or allow each carrier to make their own modifications in house, and I doubt Apple would let that happen.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hansen said:


> Yes. It was a joke. Verizon's desperation to have the iPhone such that it would buy an incompatible product with its infrastructure.


what makes it even mor amusing is verizon was offered the phone to start with, they turned it down:lol:


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

ciurca said:


> FWIW, you can activate any other handset for your account rather quickly. I never through away phones when I upgrade. You never know when you need to get through an equipment issue.
> 
> I was also told by a VZ reseller, that they got an email from Verizon Wireless saying the cdma iphone for Verizon was due out in July. I took it for what it was worth, hearsay. I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> Actually for my computer tech level (do networking for small to med size businesses) I've gotten by without a smart phone, and really don't know if I need it. I am usually in front of good bandwidth, and have yet to think, "I really need a smartphone" I'm sure it will be just like when I got off dial up 11 years ago, I'll wonder why I took so long, and how I could never go back.


danger there now is if oyu activate a phone that does not require a smartphone data plan you lose your grandfathered unlimited data


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

HDJulie said:


> Verizon uses a different network than AT&T so none of the iPhone models works on Verizon. Apple will have to make an iPhone specifically for Verizon.


and would it not be true there would have to be a FCC filing since it is a different network?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wingrider01 said:


> what makes it even mor amusing is verizon was offered the phone to start with, they turned it down:lol:


At the time they were approached...there was more risk involved in accepting the new device to work on their network.

In fact...the prototype had some "issues"...or so my close friend told me based on the meeting he had with folks who were in on the presentation at the time.

Alot has happened since then.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> At the time they were approached...there was more risk involved in accepting the new device to work on their network.
> 
> In fact...the prototype had some "issues"...or so my close friend told me based on the meeting he had with folks who were in on the presentation at the time.
> 
> Alot has happened since then.


heard differently from business associates in the field at obth companies - verizon is a bigger control freak then Apple, Apple would not agree to Verizon hainv total control of the phone so Verizon walked away.

Since there is no validated documentation available of what the true reason was it is a moot point


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> The real issue is that each carrier can,and does,modify the standard OS to their liking. Features or apps can be added that are unique to that carrier, or disable features they don't want to support.
> That is one reason my BB were unlocked and running non ATT OS, and why I bought a Nexus1, rooted it, and run custom roms.
> Apple can easily make a "world" phone that would run on several carriers, but would have to modify ios for each carrier's demands, or allow each carrier to make their own modifications in house, and I doubt Apple would let that happen.


Actually the iPhone IS a world phone. It's available on most major GSM carriers world-wide. It's only in the states that you're locked down to AT&T.

Looking at the Orange UK site, they're offering the 32Gig White iPhone 4 on a 24 month commitment for 219 pounds.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

elaclair said:


> Actually the iPhone IS a world phone. It's available on most major GSM carriers world-wide. It's only in the states that you're locked down to AT&T.
> 
> Looking at the Orange UK site, they're offering the 32Gig White iPhone 4 on a 24 month commitment for 219 pounds.


Then the the Att iphone is not a world phone, whereas my Att Bold is because I can use it outside of the USA. My Nexus 1 might be, I don't know and I don't care, just swap the sim and I'm good to travel.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Then the the Att iphone is not a world phone, whereas my Att Bold is because I can use it outside of the USA.


The iPhone is a world phone in that it will work in many other parts of the world. But you can't drop any sim into it. You have to keep the AT&T sim and then pay AT&T what they charge.

I have an old unlocked Razr that I travel with so I can buy a sim anywhere and be good to go.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> The iPhone is a world phone in that it will work in many other parts of the world. But you can't drop any sim into it. You have to keep the AT&T sim and then pay AT&T what they charge.
> 
> I have an old unlocked Razr that I travel with so I can buy a sim anywhere and be good to go.


I stand corrected, but I understand that unlocking the phone is difficult. I still think it's the os issue that is the main impediment for the iphone going to V.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Its not cheap. Outrageous if you don't have a monthly intl. plan. Last trip to the carribean on a cruise, we added $100 to our bill and that was mainly texting. Data was turned off and only had 2-3 quick calls back to the US. 

As far as I know, all iPhones have been quad band, so they should work on any GSM carrier.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Its not cheap. Outrageous if you don't have a monthly intl. plan. Last trip to the carribean on a cruise, we added $100 to our bill and that was mainly texting. Data was turned off and only had 2-3 quick calls back to the US.
> 
> As far as I know, all iPhones have been quad band, so they should work on any GSM carrier.


See my edited post above this one. You are correct, I was wrong. A lot of unlock phones are being used on Tm...at least that is what the article I just read indicated.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

"wingrider01" said:


> heard differently from business associates in the field at obth companies - verizon is a bigger control freak then Apple, Apple would not agree to Verizon hainv total control of the phone so Verizon walked away.
> 
> Since there is no validated documentation available of what the true reason was it is a moot point


I can easily see Verizon wanting to lock the iPhone down 3 years back when it first came out. Now Verizon seems open compared to AT&T.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

elaclair said:


> Actually the iPhone IS a world phone. It's available on most major GSM carriers world-wide. It's only in the states that you're locked down to AT&T.
> 
> Looking at the Orange UK site, they're offering the 32Gig White iPhone 4 on a 24 month commitment for 219 pounds.


actually ther are more carriers then you think that the iphone is locked to

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1937

the only coutries that sell the phone unlocked are the ones that have a law requiring it


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> Then the the Att iphone is not a world phone, whereas my Att Bold is because I can use it outside of the USA. My Nexus 1 might be, I don't know and I don't care, just swap the sim and I'm good to travel.


Sorry, I should have been more specific...change the SIM, your AT&T iPhone can be used anywhere in the world....no hardware changes needed....been there, done that. At least in Singapore or Japan it takes no effort at all to unlock the iPhone 3gs, I doubt the 4 would be any different.


----------



## farmerdave4 (Apr 19, 2007)

Verzion would need a different version of the iPhone. VZ does not use SIM cards.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

farmerdave4 said:


> Verzion would need a different version of the iPhone. VZ does not use SIM cards.


There will certainly be difference, but there certainly could be a SIM card if their first iPhone is for the LTE network.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

If Verizon is smart, they'll do like HTC did with my Touch Pro 2 - be a 'world phone' and do CDMA (US) *and* GSM. My HTC has a SIM card - just haven't unlocked and replaced it yet.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

djlong said:


> If Verizon is smart, they'll do like HTC did with my Touch Pro 2 - be a 'world phone' and do CDMA (US) *and* GSM. My HTC has a SIM card - just haven't unlocked and replaced it yet.


Just curious, is there any country left that is CDMA only?


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

> So did the previous 7.


I normally roll my eyes, but I believe it this time. It explains the early iPhone 4 eligibility that AT&T offered its own customers. It's a great way to extend everyone's contracts for another 2 years.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

djlong said:


> If Verizon is smart, they'll do like HTC did with my Touch Pro 2 - be a 'world phone' and do CDMA (US) *and* GSM. My HTC has a SIM card - just haven't unlocked and replaced it yet.


At least for data, they're moving away from CDMA. LTE is GSM based.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

djrobx said:


> I normally roll my eyes, but I believe it this time. It explains the early iPhone 4 eligibility that AT&T offered its own customers. It's a great way to extend everyone's contracts for another 2 years.


Hence the lawsuit.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

djrobx said:


> I normally roll my eyes, but I believe it this time. It explains the early iPhone 4 eligibility that AT&T offered its own customers. It's a great way to extend everyone's contracts for another 2 years.


They did that with the 3G as well.


----------

